# BRP SC-18V2M Brusless TIPS!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am happy to report that the brushless class is an *official trophy series* this summer!!! :thumbsup:

We had a few cars throughout the 2008-2009 Indoor series, and should have a full class this 2009 Summer series. 

I have donated a race computer to Freddies Hobbies. This computer has both the Castle and Tekin software loaded, and the USB cable attached. I will have with me both the Castle and Tekin computer interfaces for every race I attend. (I would recommend getting your own interface, or talking Freddie into have one available). I have also created folders to save your Castle profile to, and you should be able to print out your set-up as well. Finding the right ESC settings for your driving style is very important!!!!! This will now give you the ability to change, save, print, and compare Castle settings...

Feel free to add any tips or suggestions to this thread! I have been in contact with the Tekin brushless guys, and will try a new set-up at the first race...:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - do you run drag breaks in your Tekin?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - do you run drag breaks in your Tekin?


Just don't oil your bushings. It works the same and you don't need a computer!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - do you run drag breaks in your Tekin?


None at all !!!! You don't need brakes when it's flat punched all around. Except in the 10 car main I did alot of rolling and watching and listening in that one. Yes drive with Your ears !!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's what I thought - thanks


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne uses 10%


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Wayne and I were both flat punched.......brakes don't do any good then. It was so weird, I had to keep telling myself not to lift going into the corner.
Tang


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TangTester said:


> It was so weird, I had to keep telling myself not to lift going into the corner.
> Tang


I wondered who you were talking to???:drunk::wave: 
I hope I get a chance to get a new LTO brushless car together for next race. My car was a handfull Friday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to know when to lift and when not too !!!!! That is what 30 years of RC racing will do for You. And nothing else trust Me


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Brett - You have a PM


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*V2M & Castle brushless*

My Castle motor will not fit the side pod, What the heck? Is there a secret hand shake or something?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> My Castle motor will not fit the side pod, What the heck? Is there a secret hand shake or something?


Are you using the Big Block motor plates for the associated motor?
If so twist the motor around until the widest mounting holes line up with the plate slots?:thumbsup: You'll probably have to trim the shaft down so it doesn't hit the tire. Also I recomend using a press and puller when installing and removing pinions or you will end up with excessive endplay in the shaft.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

martian 710 said:


> Are you using the Big Block motor plates for the associated motor?
> If so twist the motor around until the widest mounting holes line up with the plate slots?:thumbsup: You'll probably have to trim the shaft down so it doesn't hit the tire. Also I recomend using a press and puller when installing and removing pinions or you will end up with excessive endplay in the shaft.



The big block motor plates? The car I purchased has one side of the pod a 
16D side plate and on the other I guess the Associated plate. I have a set of Bud's pinions so won't be pulling and pressing hopefully. Got a part number for the Big Block motor plates? I am dying to get this thing outside on our asphalt oval to see what see will do.

Mike


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The castle motor should go right in. It does go on the right side of car. opposit the slot car motor.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I had to file the bolt slots toward the center. At first it wouldn't bolt up. It didn't take a lot.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> The castle motor should go right in. It does go on the right side of car. opposit the slot car motor.


Is there a Big Block plate for the left side of the pod?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No just 16D plates.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

For you guys running the Castle ESC - they just released a new version of software. I had the Beta version running in practice last night. I did notice a difference in how smooth the power was....
For you Tekin guys - I found profile 2 and only advancing the timing to 20% fit my driving style. I pulled off 61 laps - my personal best...


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Micro & nice to see you having some good runs last night. (no pun intended) As for me I really enjoyed racing with everyone, but am disappointed in my own results being many laps off the pace. I need to step it up an really work on my game. Thanks to Wayne for the help.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wayne ?? Wrong garage It's brushless all the motors are the same


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Wayne ?? Wrong garage It's brushless all the motors are the same


LOL... I'm glad I changed my motor


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

darn 4100kv motor sg1 got at the nats!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> darn 4100kv motor sg1 got at the nats!


It wasn't as fast as yours!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yep - I use a 4200Kv! I had a 100 more horses under my hood!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1 did you ever get those motors from castle?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> SG1 did you ever get those motors from castle?


They are STILL on back order...... I'll call again Monday to see the status.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It looks like the price went up on Castle  they are now $59.95 retail.... Good thing I jumped on this order!!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> For you guys running the Castle ESC - they just released a new version of software. I had the Beta version running in practice last night. I did notice a difference in how smooth the power was....
> For you Tekin guys - I found profile 2 and only advancing the timing to 20% fit my driving style. I pulled off 61 laps - my personal best...


Micro......did the new Beta version of software make a difference in speed, along with how smooth the power felt? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not sure on speed. I did not run the Castle car in the heats or main, but it looked a little faster. But no lap times to compare. If you make it out to the next race, we can load the new version on your ESC - and see if it makes a difference in speed.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Not sure on speed. I did not run the Castle car in the heats or main, but it looked a little faster. But no lap times to compare. If you make it out to the next race, we can load the new version on your ESC - and see if it makes a difference in speed.


OK....great. Thanks Micro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I tried VooDoo and Niftech the Niftech was faster :thumbsup: On the ball bearings


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Hi guys, I think it's time to make a brushless #14, any recomendations on an ESC? If I can't get to the track at least I can do some wrenching :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

The Tekin is a lot easier to program. "Indeed" sorry Ross!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OrangeRacer said:


> Hi guys, I think it's time to make a brushless #14, any recomendations on an ESC? If I can't get to the track at least I can do some wrenching :thumbsup:


TEKIN !!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tekin seems to be the popular choice, but the Mamba Micro Pro is also very nice. If you don't have a computer to program (I bring mine to every race) the Tekin is easier...


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Which Tekin system are you using?
If I ever get a chance to race, I may convert from the Mambe to Tekin.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tekin Mini Rage....only 1/18th ESC are legal!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Sounds like the Tekin Mini Rage is the winner. Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

UPDATE - the castle motor is now $59.00 - they have discontinued the $20 special. At this time it may be cheaper to get the castle system, rather than getting the Mini Rage, and the motor separately.....


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

we are gonna try the reedy 5500 80 bucks lock stock and barrel,let you guys know how they work


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am also looking at cheaper motor alternatives. Hope to have some suggestions soon.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is a cheaper alternative. Bud gonna love this one. lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/4200KV-14L-Brus...ntrolQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> Here is a cheaper alternative. Bud gonna love this one. lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4200KV-14L-Brus...ntrolQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported


Yah!!! 4 bucks for the motor and 18 bucks for the shipping.:drunk: Maybe Bud will take a trip to Hong Kong in the BRP yacht and save us some shipping.:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> I am also looking at cheaper motor alternatives. Hope to have some suggestions soon.



Just stick to what we're running!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hangtime said:


> Here is a cheaper alternative. Bud gonna love this one. lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4200KV-14L-Brushless-Inrunner-Motor-w-Free-Gift_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a1205Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem439827d09bQQitemZ290315554971QQptZRadioQ5fControlQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported


The problem is most of the brushless motors from "over seas" have a 2.3mm shaft. Our pinions fit a 2.0mm shaft. Plus that motor wont fit in the rear pod....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Just stick to what we're running!!!


I would live to stick with what we are running, but if someone wants to run brushless, they will have to spend a lot more. And what do we do when the motor we have gives out - they wont last forever.... Nothing is changing, just looking to see what is available at a reasonable price....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I would live to stick with what we are running, but if someone wants to run brushless, they will have to spend a lot more. And what do we do when the motor we have gives out - they wont last forever.... Nothing is changing, just looking to see what is available at a reasonable price....


Hi guy's........I've been running the Castle 4200 for almost 2 years now in most all of my 1/18th cars in Toledo......and with most all of them powered by a 2c 7.4 lipo and they are still going strong. One of them is now in my BRP LTO car I race at Freddies. One thing that is a positive, is that with a brushless motor there is absolutely no maintenance what so ever. No brushes or springs to replace or change or com to keep clean or shiny!!!! Just put a drop of oil on the shaft once in a while and go play.  It makes an excellent "spec" class motor. Between rounds, now all you need to worry about is car setup, or if there are any more munchies left over to snack on.....if there are any left...LOL !!!  :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> I would live to stick with what we are running, but if someone wants to run brushless, they will have to spend a lot more. And what do we do when the motor we have gives out - they wont last forever.... Nothing is changing, just looking to see what is available at a reasonable price....


It will still be a lot cheaper than brushed motors they will outlast several of them. No motor spray or com drops. :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Looked at local Hobbytown yesterday. It'll cost about $120 for the Mamba Micro Pro system or about $150 to buy the castle motor and Tekin Mini-Rage seperately. Is the Tekin worth the $30 extra?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

OrangeRacer said:


> Looked at local Hobbytown yesterday. It'll cost about $120 for the Mamba Micro Pro system or about $150 to buy the castle motor and Tekin Mini-Rage seperately. Is the Tekin worth the $30 extra?


Yes!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> Here is a cheaper alternative. Bud gonna love this one. lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4200KV-14L-Brus...ntrolQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported


Hangtime >> I think that is about the actual cost of a motor. Thats why the Manf love brushless so they can rip everyone off :drunk:

Micro and I have a motor on order to test it should fit right in and be around $20.00 to $25.00 shipped


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Hangtime >> I think that is about the actual cost of a motor. Thats why the Manf love brushless so they can rip everyone off :drunk:
> 
> Micro and I have a motor on order to test it should fit right in and be around $20.00 to $25.00 shipped


Is it also a 4200kv?

Orange - Spend the money for the tekin. 1. You can solder direct. 2. You'll like the hard case. 3. Its small you can hide it from your wife! lol :tongue:


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Ok, I'm convinced, gonna order the castle motor and Tekin ESC today. Thanks for everyone's input 

Hangtime - Not too far from the truth :tongue: LOL!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> Is it also a 4200kv?
> 
> Orange - Spend the money for the tekin. 1. You can solder direct. 2. You'll like the hard case. 3. Its small you can hide it from your wife! lol :tongue:


Well Yes it is a 4200 :thumbsup: 

Orangeracer>>> Get on out and race


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OrangeRacer - did you get your brushless BRP put together? Are you going to make a summer race????


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

brushless tip - discover the nice esc settings. They are your friend.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

YES! the motors are all the same - the ESC settings and car set-up are all important!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Those other motors come in yet????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - check your phone message


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got the new motors and they look really nice. Can't wait to test them out :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes due the high price of the castle 4200kv motor, a cheaper alternative has been found. On my Trinity Dyno it produces the same RPM's and on my rear wheel dyno at 14/49 produces the same speed. Testing on my basement track this motor has the same speed, power, and lap times. The only difference I have noticed is it has more drag brake. Bud and I will do some further testing at Freddies next race. 

I cut the connectors off of my motor and used TQ wire to go from the ESC to motor. Now the rear pod is nice and smooth! What a difference it has made! Below is a link to the TQ wire:
http://www.tqracing.com/16 gauge.htm

If you are running a Tekin Mini Rage - go to the Tekin forum and ask them to send out an update to the Mini Rage software. The have made some improvements to their other brushless ESC, but have not used that knowledge to improve the Mini Rage. I think if enough people demand it, it would happen! (at least that is what their web site said)
http://forum.teamtekin.com/phpbb3/viewforum.php?f=12

Last question - what would you think about a brushless RTR BRP?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Testing of the new much cheaper 4200Kv motor went well last night. For 1/3rd the price of the Castle motor, it is a great altunitive! More details to come....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I felt it was faster than the castle the first run then about the same.


----------



## Thrillerman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys just trying to get my castle brushless in. What size are the motor screws. Since the ones they sent me with it are not the right size.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are 2.5 mm. Thriller remember we run a set gear for brushless of 14/49
Good to See You comin for some BRRRRP action :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrillerman (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Bud. You bet I will be there the 10th.
See you all then.
Thriller


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well after our first true series with a brushless class, I wanted to share some of my findings. I used this summer series to experiment with a lot of different set-ups.

Top end speed.
- Regardless of what ESC you use (Mini Rage or Castle Mamba) The top speed on the rear wheel dyno are all the same. The difference is how you set up the ESC to apply the power to the wheels.
Tip #1 - Be sure your ESC settings apply the power gradually so the rear tires don't spin.
Tip #2 - Setting the ESC to the highest timing DOES NOT change the top end speed, it only changes how fast you get to it! Unlike a brushed motor, when you advance the timing you do not get more RPM's. Advancing the timing will get you to the peak RPM's faster. This will work in conjunction to tip #1, be sure you are not spinning the rear tires! The ideal state is to set the timing so that you are at max RPM's at just over half way down the strait.

Steering 
You probably have to much!!!!!
This was my issue at every race. My car would push, so I would crank up the servo throw. My turning radius was very tight. I could get around the track, but I was chewing up front tires, killing corner speed because I was dragging the front tires, and causing my motor to work harder and heat up quicker. 
Solution - I turned down my servo dual rate, and changed my springs. I also added a spacer under the right spring, and added a spacer to the left front tire axle.

I was much faster at the last winter series race!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Well after our first true series with a brushless class, I wanted to share some of my findings. I used this summer series to experiment with a lot of different set-ups.
> 
> Top end speed.
> - Regardless of what ESC you use (Mini Rage or Castle Mamba) The top speed on the rear wheel dyno are all the same. The difference is how you set up the ESC to apply the power to the wheels.
> ...



I wonder where you got the "spacer to the left front tire axle" idea..... ")


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I wonder where you got the "spacer to the left front tire axle" idea..... ")


I bet it wasn't in Tips from Tang!!!:jest::lol::roll::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is my second round of series racing with the brushless motor. The good news, I am using the same motor I did in the Summer Series! That's right, The Same Motor!!! My brushless motor has well over 20 five minute heat races and 7 ten minute A mains. It is just as fast today as it was at the beginning of the summer series. The only maintenance needed is to brush off the dirt, and oil the bearings. This is compared to the box of 370 motors I used the series before.....I am very happy with the brushless BRP Class!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> This is my second round of series racing with the brushless motor. The good news, I am using the same motor I did in the Summer Series! That's right, The Same Motor!!! My brushless motor has well over 20 five minute heat races and 7 ten minute A mains. It is just as fast today as it was at the beginning of the summer series. The only maintenance needed is to brush off the dirt, and oil the bearings. This is compared to the box of 370 motors I used the series before.....I am very happy with the brushless BRP Class!


And I second that!! I am also very happy with the brushless BRP class. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Castle has an update for all the Micro ESC's. This is the first update that is a noticeable difference when you drive....I would highly recommend it!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Is anyone using lipo batteries yet? If so which ones?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Team Scream LiPo


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike we tried lipo out. Way to fast for our track.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

2nd that...... STUPID fast!!
2C 1900's


----------

